# Mounting on EcoWeb



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

Went to Lowe's and scored a large basket of Dischidia ruscifolia and Peperomia isabella. I have several builds planned using EcoWeb, I do not have or am planning on a misting system or drip wall, so my question is how should I mount these to the EcoWeb. Also I would like to mount several cuttings in each viv, should they be mounted at different heights or all toward the bottom to grow up? Would misting several times a day be sufficient?
Thanks for the help,
Christine


----------



## reptileman79 (Aug 8, 2010)

Where did you happen to buy your EcoWeb? I have been looking and the only places I can get it is in the EU or UK.

Thanks
JM


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

Here is the link, fast shipping too. I don't know if this is a good price or not.
https://www.firstrays.com/cgi/cart/commerce.cgi?cart_id=1345599156.185&product=EcoWeb&pid=326&keywords=


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

I got mine from that site as well, interested in the responses.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I would put a sphag pad between your mount and the ecoweb and mist a few times a day at least until it's established. When I would mount orchids on similar material, I would "sew" the plant on using fishing line and needle.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Spaff nailed it.
I like using milled spag or moss mix and spreading it over the eco web. Keeps the roots moist but not soggy. I tried a "drip wall" with ecoweb on a build and found that it keeps thing too wet.


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

Spaff said:


> I would put a sphag pad between your mount and the ecoweb and mist a few times a day at least until it's established. When I would mount orchids on similar material, I would "sew" the plant on using fishing line and needle.


This sounds like a good idea, especially since I would like to put multiple cuttings up (the sooner to fill in), but could fishing line pose a problem for the frogs? I intend on letting the viv grow in for a couple of months before introducing the frogs. Would you remove the fishing line once the plants became established?
Thanks


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

I have some experience mounting on ecoweb. I purchased mine from First Rays. If you need it cut to a particular size just mention the size you want it in the comments section when you check out of his website. It's ok stuff. I actually prefer tree fern, but it was cheaper to buy by the square foot and plus it lasts a long time and won't break down like treefern.

At any rate, my technique...

Basically used a wabi-kusa technique. I formed a ball of moist sphagnum moss around the cutting base. Next, I used jute rope to tie around the moss ball to secure it. I used a toothpick to secure the moss ball to the ecoweb. The last step is not necessary as eventually the rope will change color and blend, but I like to strategically place live moss over the rope to cover it up. It looks more natural as it grows in. Problem is that the roots need to grow in and secure the plant to the wall before the toothpick breaks down. Jute usually lasts about a year in my terraria conditions, so no worries on that.


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

andersonii85 said:


> I have some experience mounting on ecoweb. I purchased mine from First Rays. If you need it cut to a particular size just mention the size you want it in the comments section when you check out of his website. It's ok stuff. I actually prefer tree fern, but it was cheaper to buy by the square foot and plus it lasts a long time and won't break down like treefern.
> 
> At any rate, my technique...
> 
> Basically used a wabi-kusa technique. I formed a ball of moist sphagnum moss around the cutting base. Next, I used jute rope to tie around the moss ball to secure it. I used a toothpick to secure the moss ball to the ecoweb. The last step is not necessary as eventually the rope will change color and blend, but I like to strategically place live moss over the rope to cover it up. It looks more natural as it grows in. Problem is that the roots need to grow in and secure the plant to the wall before the toothpick breaks down. Jute usually lasts about a year in my terraria conditions, so no worries on that.


Thanks so much for that info. I plan on using this large piece in several different builds so I did not have it pre-cut. Will I have a hard time cutting it myself? Hopefully not.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

tfox799947 said:


> Thanks so much for that info. I plan on using this large piece in several different builds so I did not have it pre-cut. Will I have a hard time cutting it myself? Hopefully not.


No problem. I cut mine with kitchen shears. Cuts real easy.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

my only addition to the above good advice on mounting onto ecoweb is a bit of a time saver. i dont sew anything onto the ecoweb. i use either stainless steel cotter pins that i pry open for small plants, or a small piece of bent aluminum wire for larger plants to pin the plant and sphagnum to the web.


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

This doesn't help much for mounting with sphagnum on the roots, but for things like brom stolons that I just want to let anchor in the ecoweb, I've occasionally just put a slit in the ecoweb (not all the way through, just into the center) with a paring knife and stuffed roots/stolons/whatever into the ecoweb. 

If it's something like a that needs support until it gets rooted (again, like a brom), I'll also put another small slit to slip a small zip tie through and loosely tie the plant a few inches up from the root. Once the plant is firmly anchored, I just cut the zip tie and slide it out.


----------



## HiMonster (Sep 22, 2011)

Do you folks think semi-aquatic plants would do fine mounted to ecoweb, or do you think it's better to mount on a horizontal plane? My current palu build wont have any ledges, just tree roots for epiphites. Im planning on using ecoweb dripwall method and i wanted to save the tree roots for the drier plants..


----------

